# Accomidation in Burdubai with social life



## Mov2dubai (Mar 14, 2008)

I am moving to dubai and would be working in Bur dubai. Wanna know if anything can guide me about the accomidation. My Budget is around 5kdhr pm. Would prefer a acoomidation which is secure and clean. A bit of fun surroundings for social life... as am single...


Any suggestions from veterans is welcome and apprciated...


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you won't get anything for 60,000 dhs a year. You should look at sharing a villa with some other expats.


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

A room in a Bur Dubai costs 5K/month.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Equus08 said:


> A room in a Bur Dubai costs 5K/month.



A room - not an apartment!

Please be careful. As I keep telling people subletting is illegal and you will not have a leg to stand on if the main tenant does anything...



_


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> A room - not an apartment!
> 
> Please be careful. As I keep telling people subletting is illegal and you will not have a leg to stand on if the main tenant does anything...
> 
> ...


Yes a room. That's what I said.

The initial query was for an accommodation.

Cheers!


----------

